# Bee sting



## sedanman (Sep 4, 2005)

Not the least bit life threatening in my case but I did learn something from it. I was working on a Stihl FS-360 clearing saw and needed to support the machine for what I had to do. I leaned the powerhead to my chest and felt a quick sting. There was a bee in the shroud of the machine and when I blocked his escape, he nailed me...........................RIGHT ON THE NIPPLE! Guys, that's a tender area to be stung.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Sep 4, 2005)

sedanman said:


> There was a bee in the shroud of the machine and when I blocked his escape, he nailed me...........................RIGHT ON THE NIPPLE! Guys, that's a tender area to be stung.



i am not laughing at your pain, but you have now experienced about 2% of a mammogram... welcome to the club!


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 4, 2005)

Ouch, good thing you did not lean it anywhere in your lap region or you would really be yelling.


----------



## treeweasel (Sep 20, 2005)

About three weeks ago, I was TDing an 85' 30"DBH pine about five feet off the foundation of a very upscale home. I was in a bucket, cutting and throwing limbs into the yard (unfinished), when I grabbed a limb which was home to a large bee's nest. They only got me once, but it was hairy there for a second because the lower boom was between two non-target trees and I had to move closer to the nest to get farther away, if you know what I mean. I now carry a can of bee spray on my saddle and in the bucket.


----------



## notahacker (Sep 20, 2005)

:Monkey: So far I have not been stung this year by a wasp, yellowjacket, hornet, or bee. I have been lucky this year.


----------

